# Anyone know what this Schwinn stamped bracket is for?



## bikesnbuses (Mar 6, 2011)

I got it in a large box of mostly early NOS bicycle bits/brackets..Any help is appreciated..Thank you,Jeff


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like part of the balloon tire clamp-on caliper brake assembly.  Schwinn offered a clamp on caliper brake system as an add on option in the 1940's - 1950's.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 9, 2011)

It's a muffler bearing clamp.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2011)

I think it's actually a part from when Schwinn got into the electric shaver business.

Norelco blew them out of the water, so they gave that venture up pretty quick and decided that since they had made so many of these parts. They would figure out how to use them on their bicycles. It turned out that it was the perfect moment arm for a cantilever brake assembly.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 10, 2011)

Are my eyes deceiving me or is there a typo in the schwinn text. Schninn? The style of font looks wrong?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow!
 You're right.
I had heard about these, but I had never actually seen one of them.

Years ago, Schwinn got into the fishing reel business. But, there was a patent infringement and they were about to get sued by Zebco, so in their defense, they pointed out that it couldn't have been a Schwinn made reel, because the name on the handle clearly said, Schninn.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 11, 2011)

HA!I didnt even notice!I dumped the box out,flipped it over and took a pic..  "Rarest of the Rare" LOL


----------



## tony d. (Mar 11, 2011)

left handed thumb screw holder =o)


----------



## OldRider (Mar 11, 2011)

I recognize that style of bracket......whenever I put up overhead rails at work I use that style of clamp to clamp the supporting bars in place. They come in several different sizes.
 Oops, I didn't mean to throw cold water on your fun


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2011)

It's funny that you should mention pouring cold water on it. Because a lot of people don't realize that Schwinn actually invented the ball valve, and that scripted bracket was the first handle that they used.
It turned out that it was too short and one day a pipe broke at the factory and the shut off valve was frozen open and the employee sent to shut it off, couldn't get it done.
 He was terminated for his ineptitude, but when it was discovered that the fault lye with the inadequacy of the lever, he sued for wrongful termination and thus ended Schwinns foray into the ball valve business.


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Schwinn accessory brakes form the mid 50's. I've got two sets of them. Mine are for the flat forks....they also made a clamp that fit the round tube of the springers. Used the same Schwinn script lever as was on the drum brakes. I doubt that it's a typo....just not stamped completely.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 15, 2011)

I read somewhere once, that Ignaz Schwinn was touring the Southwest looking to buy into some cattle futures,   when he stopped by a Navajo Trading Post, and saw a Bolo Tie for the first time.
Right away, the idea that this arrangement could workout great for a cantilever fore brake struck him like a lightning bolt.
 He immediately sent word back to his son Frank in Chicago, that a drawing of a new type of braking arrangement was to be studied and put into production at once.   

Many people don't know that the inspiration for the cantilever brake came from the Cow Canyon Trading Post in Bluff Utah, courtesy of a Mr. Ignaz Schwinn


----------



## OldRider (Mar 16, 2011)

CyclingDay......I have come to the conclusion that you're a bigger nut then I am


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you, for that badge of honor.

I don't know what came over me with this thread. But it has been fun to look at that brake arm and wonder what else a part like that could have been used for.

The funny thing about my last spoof is that Ignaz Schwinn actually was travelling the Southwest looking to invest in some cattle operations just about the time the Stock Market crashed.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 16, 2011)

*It appears that one of these caliper brake parts in question must have gotten lodged into Mr. Cyclingday's (funny....same initials as your real name.....coincidence???) dome at one point.  Probably while he was dining with Ignaz Schwinn at McDowells, which is in no way affiliated with that other burger joint of similar name, during what they called "the big burger blast incident", where the fryer blew up due to shotty bearings in the motor.  The end result, after further inspection, actually led to Schwinn changing their hubs entirely from New Departure to Union under the Schwinn name.  See, the bearings in the fryer motor were made by GM, under the name New Departure.  Ignaz was not reportedly harmed, but his friend, only identified as M.C., was reported to have suffered some head trama and both of their bikes (which they rode because they were too cool for cars) were damaged beyond repair.  It all makes sense to me now. *


----------



## curtis odom (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes that is a bolt on cantilever part. I am surprised that more people have not seen "Schninn" parts before as they are quite common if you look. Most or all of the Schninn scripted parts are English made imports. Check you Paramount and Superior hubs and cranks. I heard long ago that this script was adopted to dodge an import duty tax, guess it worked as this went on for many years.
Bolt on cantilevers were common in England. I have had the Schninn models in three different fork style clamps.


----------

